# Install src



## dpalme (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a need to install LSOF which requires the kernel source to be installed.  I'm at 10 but I'm not sure how I can install the source after a box is up and running....

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 27, 2015)

Please have a look at the handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn.html.
Instead of devel/subversion it should be possible to use the build in svnlite(). The tool just downloads the source without any need for reboot or so.


----------



## dpalme (Mar 27, 2015)

I was going to go the FTP site and download the src file and then unpack it in /usr/src/sys.... unless there is a reason that won't work.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 27, 2015)

I think this method should work, too. Using svnlite() just makes it easier to follow up changes.


----------



## dpalme (Mar 27, 2015)

Worked like a charm, just pulled the src.txz and extracted it into the /usr/src.


----------

